# σβερκωμένος



## Ancolie

Είμαστε στην Αθήνα, το 1922, στη Νομική Σχολή όπου ετοιμάζεται απεργία ·"-Ποιός είναι εκείνος ο κοντός με τα γκρίζα ρούχα ; Έδειχνε το μεσιανό από τους ρήτορες, έναν τετράγωνο, σβερκωμένο παληκαρά με άδρο μαύρο μαλλί που στρούφιζε ατίθασα πάνω στο χαμηλό του μέτωπο"
Η σημασία του "σβερκώνω" δεν ταιριάζει με τα σμφραζόμενα...


----------



## Acestor

Εδώ πιστεύω ότι σημαίνει «χοντρόσβερκος», thick-necked για τους αγγλόφωνους.


----------



## uress

Ναι, την ιδια εικονα εχω κι εγω: εχει αυτους τους αντρες που ειναι "εξοπλισμενοι" με εναω σβερκο τοσο δα τουλαχιστον  η με εναν οπως αυτος


----------



## Ancolie

uress said:


> Ναι, την ιδια εικονα εχω κι εγω: εχει αυτους τους αντρες που ειναι "εξοπλισμενοι" με εναω σβερκο τοσο δα τουλαχιστον  η με εναν οπως αυτος





Acestor said:


> Εδώ πιστεύω ότι σημαίνει «χοντρόσβερκος», thick-necked για τους αγγλόφωνους.



Συμφωνώ ! Αλλά, περίεργο να μη βρούμε τίποτα στα λεξικά.


----------



## uress

Μπορει και να ειναι εδω "λεξη της στιγμης";


----------



## Ancolie

Τι εννοιείς ; Το κείμενο είναι του Τερζάκη, και επιλέγει τις λέξεις του πολύ προσεκτικά και επιμέλως.


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Συμφωνώ ! Αλλά, περίεργο να μη βρούμε τίποτα στα λεξικά.


To ρήμα «σβερκώνω» υπάρχει στο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό του Τριανταφυλλίδη: _αρπάζω κάποιον από το σβέρκο_. Εδώ βέβαια δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει κατά τη γνώμη μου κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έγραψε ο Acestor πιο πάνω. Πρόκειται μάλλον για μία λαϊκή λέξη που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν εκείνη την εποχή (ίσως και σήμερα, απλά είναι από τις λέξεις που ακούς σπάνια, όμως αμέσως θα καταλάβω τη σημασία τους).

Σε σχέση με το λεξιλόγιο του Τερζάκη στην «Πριγκιπέσσα Ιζαμπώ» θα παραθέσω μία σημαντική παρατήρηση που βρήκα στο ιστολόγιο του Ν. Σαραντάκου:
_Στην Ιζαμπώ ο Τερζάκης χρησιμοποιεί πάρα πολλές μεσαιωνικές λέξεις, δάνεια από τα ιταλικά ή τα γαλλικά, που αναφέρονται στην πραγματικότητα της Φραγκοκρατίας και δεν είναι σήμερα γνωστές στο ευρύ κοινό, γι’ αυτό στο τέλος φρόντισε να παραθέσει ένα γλωσσάρι με 100 περίπου λέξεις.
Η ναβάχα της πριγκιπέσας
_
(Η λέξη «σβερκωμένος» δεν ανήκει βέβαια σ' αυτό το γλωσσάρι, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα σε ενδιέφερε, γι' αυτό και το ανέφερα.)


----------



## Ancolie

Μʹενδιαφέρουν βέβαια αυτά που λες και το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου. Το κείμενό μου είναι από "Απρίλης"


----------

